# First successful photo post (finally!)



## gbutler (Aug 11, 2005)

First is a big oak near home shot while walking my dog (something about the left side bothers me):





The next three are walk-around shots yaken near Mendocino (the setting used for "Murder, She Wrote"):


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 11, 2005)

just absolutely love the tree photo....nothing bothers me about it..its great..

never have seen a blue eyed duck...(isnt that a country song???)
 the shots are all good.... but love the tree shot....great job..

oh, and welcome...enjoy....


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 11, 2005)

It's a goose I believe.  Nice shots i especially like the goose/duck/bird of some kind.  The way its inclining its head, really nice.

What camera did you use for them?


----------



## gbutler (Aug 11, 2005)

I used an EOS 20D for all of the shots.  The goose was with zoom at 66 mm, f8,1/500 sec. (400 ISO)


----------

